# Osha-no sense of humor



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2014)

They had no sense of humor on this one- you would think one of them would have the good sense to say WHAT!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2014)

Problem solvers....., gettin' 'er done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Patrude (May 29, 2014)

Not very bright, but what creavtti!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 29, 2014)

I guess this is OSHA approved...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I guess this is OSHA approved...
> 
> View attachment 52192




WOW- that scares me to look at it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jun 1, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I guess this is OSHA approved...
> 
> View attachment 52192


Darwinism at It's finest there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 1, 2014)

OSHA doesn't have a sense of humor about replacing the end on an extension cord with a hospital grade end so of course no humor about some obvious "creativity".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

Les that's one of the worst I have seen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2014)

dam I didn't see any cameras when I climbed up there and hey I tied off the ladder at the top . sometimes you gota take a little risk to getter done

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh man I agree! Both pics are a lesson in how scary people can be. I thought the quotes would show sarcasm but it doesn't seem to come through while typing the way it does in my voice. On that thought my wife may prefer that I send her a message instead of speaking from time to time!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

Not all things that look dangerous necessarily are. I have done this very thing and felt comfortable doing it. You just want to make sure the bolts on those railings are not rusty and about to give! 






But the next three are as dangerous as they look . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I thought the quotes would show sarcasm



So, you join WB and now expect the whole world to supply you with sarcasm? What are you saying? That some of us here are sarcastic? That you are addicted to witty sarcasm? That you demand sarcastic comments or else? What an offensive thing to say. I can't believe you said such things.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 1, 2014)

And on top of that I expect you to sense my sarcasm through my typed words. Oh and offending people frequently makes me smile... sarcastically!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> And on top of that I expect you to sense my sarcasm through my typed words. Oh and offending people frequently makes me smile... sarcastically!



I've had it with you. I'm going to gift the forum to you on the condition you ban me. That'll teach you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 1, 2014)

Now how would I get under your skin if I ban you? I think you do a fine job and I would n't know where to start. Besides I'd have everybody run off in a couple days!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

I guess you're right. I've already .. r-u-n-n .. o-f-t .. most of the troublemakers. I might as as well hang around and enjoy the tranquility a little while longer until I get rid of the primates too . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Jun 2, 2014)

Can't imagine how someone thought this was a good idea!! An accident of stupidity in the making!!!
http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/ladder_zpsa08b735b.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree and the faith of the guy in the left lower amazes me. Maybe he is the "cushion" in case something goes wrong!!!


----------



## brown down (Sep 11, 2014)

when I had to take the mind numbing 30 hour osha class, this was the worst one they had to date. lol look at the roofer not wearing his safety harness!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2014)

That's a good one Jeff!




brown down said:


> ... look at the roofer not wearing his safety harness!



He isn't wearing a helmet either. What would happen to his head if he fell? I bet he isn't even wearing gloves. Unbelievable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2014)

Marc, I take it there's a town in WI that sounds similar to OSHA - what's the town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> He isn't wearing a helmet either. What would happen to his head if he fell? I bet he isn't even wearing gloves. Unbelievable.



I am willing to bet he didn't have his safety glasses on either. no wonder this was the worst fine at that time! talk about lack of respect for your own safety. no harness, no gloves, no helmet, and no safety glasses!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Marc, I take it there's a town in WI that sounds similar to OSHA - what's the town?



The closest one I could find is "Oma"...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 11, 2014)

How about kenOSHA, WI?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

stupid wikpedia...you suck...

That looks more closer to what i was looking fer. good find.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 11, 2014)

google maps ftw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> stupid wikpedia...



Just say no to wikipedia. Horrible damn mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

